# Need to know



## poshpooch (Dec 27, 2009)

How do you properly stack a standard poodle?


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Look at furelites picture. That is pretty close. She needs to push back on the head more and push in on the tail more to really push that dog up together, but shes got it pretty close. Look where the back toes are in regard to the butt. You want the front legs down straight directly under the dog and you want to carefully place the feet so that the dog stands up on its arches and isn't flat footed (if you can some dogs are notoriously flat footed like them huffish dogs). Feet pointing forward, not pigeon toed or toed out. Head and neck up straight


----------



## poshpooch (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks poodlepal =)


----------

